# Full size vs. Cob size



## myperfectbourbongirl (Dec 3, 2012)

So I have a dilemma. My horse is a petite saddlebred and we now need a nice schooling/showing dressage bridle. I have found this one-http://www.doversaddlery.com/crown-raised-flash-bridle/p/X1-12223/#ProductTabs

We have an ebony stubben dressage and it has been DIFFICULT finding a nice brown flash bridle to match, so I will settle for havana for now. 

But now my problem is that she barely fits in a full size but will she be able to fit comfortably in a cob? Should I go for the full size and make it a little smaller or the cob? 

Attached is a picture of her in a converted bridle (It is a full size but I think the clips made it too big for her so we added holes).


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

I use full, cob and pony sized bridles with my horses - cob fits my 15hh arab (he has a dainty nose and shorter cheeks - point from below ear to corner of mouth) and my 14.3 walking horse has a similar head and wears a cob. My 13.3 WelshX wears a cob - ALL of these horses wear the cob bridle just right which means that the bridle is not on the first hole or the last, but somewhere in the middle. A full bridle on these guys finds everything pulled up to the last or second to last hole and nosebands NEVER fit - they are always too loose and too long.

I personally would ask for the measurements of the bridle but it sounds like a cob may be the way to go. I think the browbands on both cob and full size bridles will still be 15 inches and the browband on the bridle in your pic looks a bit too big for your horses head. Those are easily replaceable. But from the looks of your horse, a cob sized nose band is probably in order - a full sized tightened to the tightest hole might be a little too loose.

I'd go for cob - you can always return it - Dover is great about exchanges.


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

Can you post a pic of her in your regular sized english bridle instead of western headstall? That might help. My old Billy Cook headstall like that hangs too big on my horses, too. They don't have QH heads - mine are all dainty. LOL!


----------



## myperfectbourbongirl (Dec 3, 2012)

This will be her first english bridle and the only one to be found at the barn lol! I am in a world surrounded by Western so this western bridle was our only choice during start-up training.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

this is a pretty expensive solution, but Jerry's Harness makes a really gorgeous bridle. I bought one years ago (13) and it's still in excellent condtion. the COB size is pretty large and fits a typical horse head. 

Snaffle Bridle Black Label Series


----------

